# Diamond Puppy



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi everyone, new to the site... My wife and I bought our first dog this weekend. We bought an all white German Shepherd. The breeder whom we bought him from said she was giving him Diamond Beef... I cant find it anywhere, however I went to the local Tractor Supply and they have Diamond Puppy. He told me that its a good brand. Two days in and no loose stools thus far. Is this brand a good one or should I make the change before I feed him more... Thanks in advance.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'd go with the large breed puppy rather than the regular puppy. Also if there's a Diamond Naturals rather than regular Diamond, go with that.


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks. It is large breed puppy food...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Cool. Nothing wrong with that, especially if your puppy likes it and does well on it.


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

He doesnt seem to eat much. Everything I have read says Two cups in the morning and two in the evening... He probably eats about a handful and moves on.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

You can feed 3 times a day if someone is there to do it. Sometimes they eat good and then theres times they will just pick at it. I am using Diamond Natural for my dogs, it is a decent food but I am feeding lamb and rice.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Puppies are often too "busy" to eat. They either want to play or follow you around. Many dogs won't eat if you aren't in the same room. Do you have a crate for him? If he is to busy to eat, I would feed him in his crate, or put him on a leash and sit or stand there and wait for him to eat.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Wanted to add that NOW is the time to develop good eating habits. He needs to learn that meal times are for eating, and if he doesn't eat at meal times, he goes hungry.

I've never had a dog that didn't gladly eat when it was meal time. There is no "grazing" throughout the day. My dogs never pick at their food. They eat it ALL, every meal.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BlackGSD said:


> Wanted to add that NOW is the time to develop good eating habits. He needs to learn that meal times are for eating, and if he doesn't eat at meal times, he goes hungry.


I strongly agree with this. Three times a day, at the same times every day, put the food down in front of your puppy with no distractions, either in his crate or tethered to you. Fifteen minutes later pick the food back up. If you do this you'll never have a picky eater.


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Thanks.*

Hey everyone, he will not eat unless im standing near him, if i step away he will follow me and stand on my side. Aslo I feel terrible I got the wrong dog food. Its the Diamond puppy food. It doesnt say large breed on the bag so im going tonight to get the right one. I dont mind paying more for quality dog food. Suggestions ? We have a Tractor supply, walmart, petsmart, petco, in the area... Thanks.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If you don't mind paying more for better quality food, I'd go to PetSmart or PetCo and get Innova Large Breed Puppy, Wellness Large Breed Puppy, or Solid Gold Wolf Cub. 

It's normal for a pup that age to want to be close to you more than he wants to eat. Remember up until recently he's always eaten with all of his siblings! Eating alone is new for him.


----------

